# them boys at use======



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

went to USA to pick up a browning nomad i bought and dang if i didn't walk out of, there with a ruger LC9 and a ruger LCP .

most expensive $25 transfer fee i ever had.:thumbup:


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Congratulations .....I really like my lcp.....forget I'm even carrying it.


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

I agree to LCP


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

damn you already got a lcp or kel-tec


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got to have the latest/greatest:thumbup:

I WANT THAT 308 ONE THE WALL:yes:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats. There must be something in the air there. I went by yesterday to look for 10mm ammo and left with a GSG 522 SD.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*10mm ???*

What type of 10mm are you looking for ?? Just might have what you need. ---SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

This sound like a place that I need to visit -- where is it??


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

scubapro said:


> This sound like a place that I need to visit -- where is it??



8723 pensacola blvd,

479-2812 :thumbup:


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

scubapro said:


> This sound like a place that I need to visit -- where is it??


I don't think you need to go over there.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tim did you get your leather holster set up started yet


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> Tim did you get your leather holster set up started yet


Lee, he's been busy quoting me prices all day! :2guns:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I NEED TO GET BACK OUT THERE, been at the range all day today..:thumbup:

GF shot our new LC9 she didn't like it much but said she would give it a few more rounds before she wants to swap it for something else.
not that she needs anything else , i have a xdsc9, sw cs9, xdsc40, sw mod10 snub, but who knows

me i liked it no issues for now


----------

